# Tether iPhone to Blu-Ray player



## wa2cool (Nov 26, 2012)

I would like to tether my iPhone to my Panasonic Blu-Ray player in order to stream Netflix. Is that possible without a wireless router? Also can I tether it to my Samsung smart tv? My iPhone is not jailbroken. Thx in advance.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

which iphone? there are cables available to connect to tv. just google using your specific phone model.


----------



## wa2cool (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry...iPhone 4. I can't use the supplied USB charging
cable?


----------

